

Ask HN: Computerized Karaoke? - DanielBMarkham

I should know the answer to this, but I can't seem to find it on the web.<p>I'm a bit of a karaoke nut. As such, I've collected a couple hundred karaoke cds and a few players over the years.<p>Isn't there some way to play karaoke on the computer? I tried downloading a karaoke mp3 album from Amazon but all I got was music without singers -- and no lyrics. There's a couple of plugins for WinAmp but I can't seem to get anything to work.<p>I know that a lot of the new karaoke machines have discs "pre-ripped" onto their harddrives, and I know I can use them to rip my current collection, but I'd like to move away from specialized equipment if possible.<p>So -- any way to computerize my karaoke hobby? or am I stuck having to have special equipment?<p>Any help would be appreciated!
======
CyberFonic
Search for "CD+G software" in Google, you should find players for your
existing Karaoke disks as well as programs that will help you make your own,
etc. Lots of hits will need a bit of research. Good Luck !

